# Weather



## JustFishN (Apr 16, 2007)

I just wanted to post a few photos of our yard. The Segregansett River goes right around our house and usually its a small stream. Well, we got a lot of rain last night and today and well... this is what it looks like now! Think there are any fish in there????


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2007)

Great Photos - you need to follow those up when it recedes.

It has been snowing on and off here in SE Pennsylvania - where is spring? 

:shock:


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 16, 2007)

No kidding! Where is spring!?!?


----------



## Jim (Apr 16, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Any place to lay down some crayfish traps? I will buy them if you lay them out!


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 16, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Beautiful pics! Any place to lay down some crayfish traps? I will buy them if you lay them out!



By the time the traps get laid down the water will be gone hahaha. This will only last a few days. But its insane how high it gets. We have a wall in the back yard that if I stand in the river the top of the wall is level with the top of my head. (A little over 5 feet high)The water is up over that wall right now. I have a pic I should post it.


----------



## JustFishN (Apr 16, 2007)

here are a few more

the first and third are of the wall. When the river is normal there is about a 5 foot drop down to it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 16, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> Beautiful pics! Any place to lay down some crayfish traps? I will buy them if you lay them out!



How do you make crayfish traps? Maybe a new thread on this?


----------



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

Well, the yard is finally back to normal, so I wanted to share the photos of how it normally is. We had a ton of water from that last storm, maybe you all can see it now.


----------



## JustFishN (May 7, 2007)

last one of the back... the water was up right level with the wall... its pretty much back to normal now


----------

